# What Are The Different Ways To Get Marijuana After You Get A Weed Card?



## Toker101 (Mar 25, 2014)

I heard about dispenserys but do they have every strain? Like for example if I told them "AK47" Could they get it for me or something? 
Also what are some other ways to get marijuana? Maybe some ways that you may use?


----------



## budsgalore (Mar 25, 2014)

Hilarious everyone calls it "medicine" now...lol. Videos on youtube show people "medicating" then chase it with a beer...GTFO! 

These people are just getting stoned you aint fooling nobody.


----------



## Olears (Mar 26, 2014)

budsgalore said:


> Hilarious everyone calls it "medicine" now...lol. Videos on youtube show people "medicating" then chase it with a beer...GTFO!
> 
> These people are just getting stoned you aint fooling nobody.


Its,because they dont want to be known as a "stoner". Its so silly


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 26, 2014)

there are medical benefits and not everyone that uses it lives tha stoner lyfe, brah


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 26, 2014)

Toker101 said:


> I heard about dispenserys but do they have every strain? Like for example if I told them "AK47" Could they get it for me or something?
> Also what are some other ways to get marijuana? Maybe some ways that you may use?


you'd have to call in and ask, look around. different dispensaries have different strains available.
if you can't get what you're looking for, ask a friend about getting you some seeds, or look online.


----------

